# Overdue LR Seal replacement. What do I need?



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm a bit overdue on changing the piston seals on my LR. I've had a look today and it's pretty filthy, including a couple of small areas of very hard and stubborn build up. What's the best/safest way to remove this? What parts are needed and where can I obtain them? I need some silicone grease, is this correct? And some alcohol to remove the old grease? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check piston seals for any splits/cracks. If they feel hard/brittle, they will need replacing. To remove stubborn deposits, you may need to soak the seals in Puly Caff solution.

If you've not removed the seals before, have a look at this:






Grease you need is food grade Loxeal recommended by Londinium. You can buy a replacement set of seals from the website.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

PEGI 18 rating 😉


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you. I'm pretty confident in carry out the replacement. Just not sure which ones to get, I've seen there are alternatives available. Also, I wasn't clear, the hardened residue is on the inside of the chamber. I wasn't sure how rough I should be trying to remove it.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I dont even own a lever machine and ive just sat through the full vid😂


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Sean It may help if you could post a photo of the residue as could be scale (from water) or seal material ("rubber" / silicon) that may help someone advise best course of action

John

p.s. @The Systemic Kid video above is the one I always go back to when changing seals so I remember correct orientation ( even though was there at one point when filmed!)


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

£8 for a tiny piece of rubber. What a hustle that guy is running. Priced up at £70 for three piston seals, a group seal and some grease. I'm definitely in the wrong game. Where's best to get some cleaning alcohol? I read that the original grease is very hard to remove. I'll post a pic of the residue in the chamber when I can. It looks like a bit of coffee has worked up there and got baked on. I don't want to go too mad scrubbing it. Thanks.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Sean

There is an alternative in Cafelat silicon seals and group gasket which, unless someone can provide details of where to get in the UK, are ordered direct (modern lever group is the set you need and can buy multiples to reduce shipping hit) go to Cafelatstore.com but be aware shipping is fedex only at approx. $40 (hence advice to add a few items more). There are complete kits inc new screen but on the modern lever gaskets option you can specify differing numbers of group gaskets / piston sets if that makes sense

As to grease, Loxeal is universally expensive but as you use so little you are most likely to be handing the remaining amount down to your offspring as a treasured family heirloom! You will use so little on fitting (especially if going down the silicon route) and periodically a smidgen (technical term, honest) around the piston sleeve / seals as putting to much on just drops a mess onto your screen, both messy and wasteful. Loxeal is what most owners seem to use although Cafelat store above also offers small quantity of Molykote which will last a few re-greasings as well as fitment

Have been running cafelat seals on my right piston for about 2-3 years now and Londinium advance seals on the left piston, currently still on the original cafelat set and on the 3rd Londinium set, both feeling very similar in use when regularly greased. Group gaskets are both cafelat silicon which you can get from UK if needed.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

There is also a piston seal removal tool, made by Norvin, doing the rounds. Makes it so simple to get the seals over the piston grooves - now a 5 min job. If you use Cafelat seals it's not needed as they stretch over quite easily.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Saw the sleeve he made, surely you could make something out of say a yoghurt pot? Or similar. Anything that will make a sleeve to cover the grooves.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Cuprajake said:


> Saw the sleeve he made, surely you could make something out of say a yoghurt pot? Or similar. Anything that will make a sleeve to cover the grooves.


 Good luck with that 😀


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Just an idea lol


----------

